# The RoCks Journal....



## RoCk79 (May 14, 2002)

Alright, lets try this out for once.  I am actually taking today and tomorrow off from lifting, worked out the last 3 days in a row, taken a rest and then hitting the gym again.  Will go in and do cardio but thats it.

Supps...
Started takeing volumizer, combination of creatine and glutamine
multi vitamins

Breakfast:
Had 2 pieces of toast with pb and jelly, protein shake, and 2 big glasses of juice.  Lots of water through out the day.

Hopefully this will help me out.


----------



## RoCk79 (May 14, 2002)

For pictures, just click on the link..

http://briefcase.yahoo.com/turbo04


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2002)

WOAHOOO!!!!

RoCks starting a journal!!!!!!!!!

Now we can bug him in his space


----------



## RoCk79 (May 14, 2002)

You can bug me all you want!!  The more the better!!


----------



## RoCk79 (May 15, 2002)

05/15/02

No gym again today, just took my supps and drank lots of water.

Question for anybody..

I am takeing a mix of creatine and glutamine, now my trainer wanted me to start taken creatine, so I did, now someone just told me if I dont work out 5 days + a week, for 2 hours + a day, that I am just wasteing it.  Does anybody have any thoughts on this?  Thanks...


----------



## butterfly (May 15, 2002)

Fade says that you should take a serving of creatine everyday to keep your levels up.  Also, having to work out 5 days + a week, for 2 hours + a day is BS.  But you do need LOTS of water.

FYI... fade takes creatine, too.

Why no gym???


----------



## RoCk79 (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Fade says that you should take a serving of creatine everyday to keep your levels up.  Also, having to work out 5 days + a week, for 2 hours + a day is BS.  But you do need LOTS of water.
> 
> FYI... fade takes creatine, too.
> ...



Thanks butterfly, and thanks Fade, I figured so, I work out 4 times a week, and thats even with a personal trainer, so I dont know, but thanks.  No gym because we went 3 days in a row, gave myself 2 days rest, and I also went and saw Star Wars last night, so I didn't have time last night!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> I also went and saw Star Wars last night, so I didn't have time last night!!!


It doesn't start until today here but NO WAY I'm missing Friends for Star Wars... we'll probably go this weekend.

What did you think of it?


----------



## RoCk79 (May 16, 2002)

All I can say about it was it was INCREDIBLE...Just awesome, loved the whole movie, and the end was yet even better!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 16, 2002)

Cool... I hope it didn't have an Empire Strikes Back ending.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (May 17, 2002)

Hey Rock!!

How ya doin' ~ Finally ya started a journal!   Lookin' good... except the link tells me to hit the refresh button... it doesn't work    ~~~  

Hope things are going good....  Talk to ya later..

SG


----------



## butterfly (May 18, 2002)

Copy and paste the link into another browser, it should work then.


----------



## butterfly (May 18, 2002)

So where are you meals and workouts???

  You're slacking!!!!!!!!

Kuso is gonna have to kick your butt... I'm sure you'd prefer w8 but she's not the mod here


----------



## RoCk79 (May 21, 2002)

Alright guys...5/21
Meal 1.  Two pieces toast with peanut butter and jelly
2 glasses of juice

Meal2.  Chewy granola bar, smores flavor, and a Kellogs nutri grain cereal bar strawberry

Meal 3.  Chicken burrito from Chipolti, with rice and all that good stuff, glass of juice

Of course water all day

Yesterday went to the gym, did cardio and abs.  spent about 45 minutes in the gym.  I'm not all that big on cardio.


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2002)

You on a bulking cycle  

What's up with all that sugar... jelly... juice... fruit bars...


----------



## RoCk79 (May 21, 2002)

Ya, my personal trainer wants me to eat 3700 calories a day, it's hard, but I'm trying, it's cool, he encourages fast food if I want to eat it, my workout partner loves fast food, so he loves it, I dont really care right now if I look nice and lean, I just want to build muscle, I dont want to be skinny anymore!!! lol


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

What are your stats?


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2002)

Whew!!!  Thought I was gonna have to b!tch slap some sense back into you


----------



## craig777 (May 21, 2002)

Hey Rock, I think you need a new trainer. If he encourages fast food, I think it is time to find a better one.

I totally agree with Fade about the 2 hour workouts being BS. My longest workout is at the very most 1 hour. That is the longest. Most are about 45 minutes.

You can absolutely get 3700 calories without doing fast food. Get some more good fats. There are 9 calories per gram in fats so if you add Udo's oil, or Extra virgin olive oil you can up your calories.

I agree with butterfly what's with the sugar, jelly, and stuff.

and last we some pornalization in here.


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2002)

Here are the stats you need to post...

Height: 
Weight: 
BF%: 
Hair color:
Eye Color: 
Neck: 
Chest:  
Waist: 
L forearm: 
R forearm: 
Length: 
Girth: 
L and R Upper Arm:
L and R Quads:
L and R Calves: 

So we can get a good visual


----------



## RoCk79 (May 21, 2002)

Well, my personal trainer is not the one who said 2 hour a day workouts is what I need, some other guy at my work told me that.  As far as the fast food is concerned, he only told us that (my workout partner and I) because we dont really like to eat all that much clean food.  I know the diet is not the best, and I rarly eat fast food.  Fade I'm 22, 178lbs, 5'11" and about 15% b/f right now....


----------



## RoCk79 (May 21, 2002)

Wow Butterfly, I will find all that out and post it later in the week, I dont know all that stuff off the top of my head, except hair color is brown, with bleach highlights, and my eyes are brown.

Most important thing my trainer told me was that I just need to eat, make sure I eat enough, I wasn't eating enough before, so I'm trying to eat!!  

Thanks guys, like I said, I will take all those measurements and try and post the rest


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

178 at 5'11" isn't skinny. 

.5-.75lb hamburgers are good. Protein, carbs, and some veggies. When I was bulking I ate quite a few of those.


----------



## RoCk79 (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 178 at 5'11" isn't skinny.
> 
> .5-.75lb hamburgers are good. Protein, carbs, and some veggies. When I was bulking I ate quite a few of those.




Ya, I'm not skinny, but I am not as big as I would like to reach, if that makes sense, check out my pics guys, I am waiitng to get some money to develope some pics that I have from a few weeks ago, you will be able to get a better idea of how I look then...


----------



## craig777 (May 22, 2002)

Didn't mean to put your PT down. I have just seen way way to many PTs that shouldn't be, or at least not take money for it.   

If you want to pack on some muscle just make sure you eat at least 6 times a day with a lot of protein, and lift hard, and rest hard.


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> I am waiitng to get some money to develope some pics that I have from a few weeks ago, you will be able to get a better idea of how I look then...


My sure you spend the extra couple bucks to get them on disc so you can post them.  I've found that scanned pics just don't come out as good as the originals 

Looking forward to seeing those pics!


----------



## RoCk79 (May 28, 2002)

alright Butterfly, what about this for breakfast..

2 eggs, scrambled, with tomatoe and green chillies all in a tortilla wrap, water, and protein shake.

Thats what i had for breakfast....Also, I stopped takeing the creatine, I was getting aches in my stomach, so I stopped, figured I could do this by just eating a lot of food. 

Thanks.


----------



## RoCk79 (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> My sure you spend the extra couple bucks to get them on disc so you can post them.  I've found that scanned pics just don't come out as good as the originals
> 
> Looking forward to seeing those pics!




Also, on Friday I ordered a new computer, with a digital camera, so I will be able to take many new pics, unfortunately, I ordered it, so it wont be in for about 8 days yet!!!  But soon!!


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> alright Butterfly, what about this for breakfast..
> 
> 2 eggs, scrambled, with tomatoe and green chillies all in a tortilla wrap, water, and protein shake.
> ...



Breakfast looks good... since you're bulking the carbs in the tortillas aren't bad.

Maybe you were taking too much???  Fade can eat anything and it not upset his stomach...


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

What kind of computer did you order?


----------



## RoCk79 (May 28, 2002)

Dell Dimension 8200, with all the upgrades, FULLY LOADED, and without my school discount, would have cost me about 3000, but since I got a school discount, it only cost me 2200, so I'm pretty excited about that...

BTW, Butterfly, saw the new pics, you and Fade look GREAT!!  Especially you.

Fade....
When you started the creatine, did you first feel sick to the stomach?  Is this normal?  Thanks.


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

I don't look as good as Butterfly?? 

Maybe some green apple splatters but that might have been caused by the Myolplex.
If I get off the Myoplex for two or more days I get the splatters when I start back up. Only for the first day though.

The only thing that actually makes my stomach hurt is my multi-vitamins.

Do you take it with anything?


----------



## RoCk79 (May 28, 2002)

ya, I take multi, C, E, Calcium vitamins, and also glutamine.  Usually stomach does not hurt, but this last weekend it has.


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

*DUDE... YOU'RE GETTIN A DELL!!!! *


----------



## RoCk79 (May 28, 2002)

Ya, I wanted to build my own, (obviously since I work on them) but I dont have that kind of money to go buying all the pieces, so I financed the computer.  And Dell is not all that bad, plus i get all the options I want!!!  So it works out nice!!


----------



## lina (May 29, 2002)

Hi Rock! 

Thought I'd visit your journal! If you're bulking, I think it's better to stay away from junk food otherwise what you'll gain is mostly fat and when come cutting time, it will be harder to come off.  Why don't you ask DP or W8 for advice?  See what they say?

P.S. I can't see your picture.


----------



## Fade (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> ya, I take multi, C, E, Calcium vitamins, and also glutamine.  Usually stomach does not hurt, but this last weekend it has.


What do you put the creatine in?


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> What do you put the creatine in?



Fade,  the creatine is in pill form, it's a mix with creatine and glutamine, called volumizer.

All I just had my weight taken yesterday, I now weight 187lbs, so I have gained 11 pounds in 7 weeks, personal trainer is going to take assesment test again this weekend, to see if my b/f% went up, I think it was probably only 3 or 4 lbs of fat gained, the rest muscle.  I'm excited, I'm GAINING WEIGHT!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 3, 2002)

Ahh...maybe that's the problem. Pill form.

When the capsules dissolves you get a lump of creatine sitting in your stomach. Using a powder allows for some of the creatine to dissolve in a liquid before drinking.

Try a powder form.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

If your pills are capsules you could just open them and dump the contents into your drink...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 3, 2002)

Hiya rock, congrats on the weight gain. Wish I had your prob lol.

You should really look into the powder form, if I remember right people normally take from 10-20 grams/day so unless your taking alot of pills your probably short changing yourself on the usefulness of the creatine.  And going with powder is cheaper in the long run as well.

oh yeah the dell sounds sweet to by the way. and the coolest part is if you want you can reformat the whole thing you can load it up without there crappy sofware and it'll run perfect. well that and linux works great with them. because they use generic enough components.  excellent choice if you have to buy one


----------



## Cenox (Jun 3, 2002)

Never a good idea to buy a computer made by a large brand unless you need a lot of help through hotlines and stuff...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Cenox *_
> Never a good idea to buy a computer made by a large brand unless you need a lot of help through hotlines and stuff...



No offense dude, but for the prices Dell is selling computers for right now there is no way you could buy the components and come out at the same cost as what your paying them for it. And I know for a fact that Dell uses no proprietary (bad spelling) components in there systems making them the easiest to customize and upgrade in the future. 

I have an account with one of the major distributors here in the US and I've quoted systems to compete with Dell's. and unless you go with lower quality MB and video cards it's just not possible. They get OEM and Volume discounts.  Plus like rock said if you can't cough up that much cash they have financing.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Cenox *_
> Never a good idea to buy a computer made by a large brand unless you need a lot of help through hotlines and stuff...




I myself am I computer nerd as well, and I work everyday repairing computers, if I had the money I would build my own, cause I know how to do that with my eyes closed...lol, but dell offers AN AWESOME system for cheap, with my discount, still cost me over 2grand, and I can customize it myself, so it's all good.  I am not worried at all.

Pill form I was told is better, I needed something with glutamin in it too.  I will try the powder form when this is gone.  Thanks for the info Fade & Butterfly


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

We use Dell computers here at NASA/Johnson Space Center   Good choice Rock!  

Looks like it was another newbie just trying to get enough posts to see our pics


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 3, 2002)

yeah sorry rock if i messed up your journal. It's just frustrating sometimes. I used to be able to buy the parts cheaper but now days I really can't. 

However I can get storage cheap if ya need any extra hard drives let me know.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> yeah sorry rock if i messed up your journal. It's just frustrating sometimes. I used to be able to buy the parts cheaper but now days I really can't.
> 
> However I can get storage cheap if ya need any extra hard drives let me know.



Hey, no problem at all...  It's all good.  So dvl, where has SG been?  She hasn't been around here in a long time.  Wonder whats going on??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 4, 2002)

yea no kidding. I'm starting to think we need a search party.   <--- me volunteering. hahha j/k 

but yeah hope she's doin good. I know she replied to some commends on her pix over at mm.com last weekend. So I know she's still around.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 7, 2002)

New update:
On Wed. I felt strong pain in my shoulder, and Personal Trainer thinks I may have stretched something or possibly even tore my rotator cuff, so thats not good, so Sunday I hope it feels better..


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 7, 2002)

Dude  that's not cool. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 7, 2002)

Take care of yourself... don't push it...


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Jun 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> yea no kidding. I'm starting to think we need a search party.   <--- me volunteering. hahha j/k
> 
> but yeah hope she's doin good. I know she replied to some commends on her pix over at mm.com last weekend. So I know she's still around.



Hey Devlmn..... 
LOL, I'm still around, just not in all the places I used to go.  have a lot of hours at work (what else is new.. lol) and trying to suck up all the sun I can get too   Dealing with some new issues that have just risen here... and doing as much cardio and weights as I can fit in! 

Also met someone here, and he only lives 3 doors down from me too!!! Man, and he seems a little too good to be true.... kinda like I should be waking up soon, lol.... but he is interested and has made it very clear to me..  

Everything is still good though, i have a pulse and my gym pass, so I should be okay  lol

Rock  ~~~~  send me an email   I dont' hear from you anymore.... what'sa matta' wit ya' ?    Hope to hear from you soon... take care and hope your shoulder is feeling better...


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 12, 2002)

SG, glad to see your still alive, sure, torcher me with this whole you met someone thing!! lol, trying to make me jeleous..

Anyway, this whole shoulder thing sucks, it starts to feel better, and I go to the gym, stretch it really good, and workout, and it starts to hurt again!! 

I dont get it, oh well, on good note, I am moving soon, so that should be fun...Anyway, thats it for now!!!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Rock! You alive in there... lol, now you're the one who's vanished!   

Where ya movin' to? I hear there's a empty place right beside my place.... hehe


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> Hey Rock! You alive in there... lol, now you're the one who's vanished!
> 
> Where ya movin' to? I hear there's a empty place right beside my place.... hehe



I'm here!!!  Busy with moving and all that wonderful stuff..

SG, let me pack all my stuff back up and will be there soon!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

Where ya moving to?


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 21, 2002)

Alright, Yesterday, first time back in the gym for almost 2 weeks, shoulder feels better.  What I did

Squats
Leg curls
lunges (I hate these)
jump rope

Thats all I did, my legs are really sore, and unfortunately, I am not even going to put my food up, cause it's really bad now, actually, it's not that it's bad, it's just that I'm not really eating anything, just moved in to a new place, have not gone grocery shopping yet, so lots of poptarts and cereal!!  lol


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Where ya moving to?




Moving into an apartment, just down the road from previous.  Not a big move, but still moving sucks!!!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Jun 22, 2002)

Hey Rock! 

Glad to hear you shoulder is doing better.. don't ya love the day after doing legs  heheh.. I do.

Take it easy and talk to ya later Sexy! 

SG


----------



## butterfly (Jun 24, 2002)

Howdy 

How's the career soul searching going??


----------

